# Bellator 171 Discussion



## Sportlad (Jan 25, 2017)

Okay, it's not the most exciting card there has been, but I'll still be watching - there's a few I've got my eye on so I'm keen to see how they get on. 

There's a decent breakdown of head to head stats here - http://www.thestatszone.com/articles/bellator-171-all-you-need-to-know - they're predicting Njokuani but I have feeling Guillard's experience could edge it for him. Of course, I usually get it wrong!


----------

